# Beautiful Moo Moo needs a wonderful new home



## Cats cats cats

Hi there  My name is moo moo and as you can see , i am extremely beautiful  I am a DLH (moggy ) of 6 years young 


















I am spayed fully vaccinated and flead every 4 weeks 









Because i am so gorgeous , you must be wondering why i need a new home ? Well ...... i am a scaredy cat you see !  I can't help it , when i see another cat , i hiss or run away 









At my current home there are 3 big , dominant boy cats  who don't like this and they bully me terribly  I try to stand my ground but fear overcomes me and i run away . When i run , the big boy cats chase me 

Sometimes they attack me for no reason ..... quite a lot of the time actually  Maybe they're jealous of my good looks ?  Or maybe they're jealous of my eyes ? you can't see in the pictures but i am unique , i have one blue eye and one green eye . I think it's very striking  and so does my mummy  

For many months my mummy hoped things would improve but she has told me recently that she thinks i deserve a special home of my own and that she is prepared to put her own love for me aside , and let me go 

I love my mummy but i am very pleased about this  At the moment i live in a little safe room on my own . My mummy does her best to give me time in the house and garden but i understand that it's very difficult for her with the 3 demons around !

This is where i lived for many months....









I was too afraid to come down and my mummy even fed me up here 

I would like to live in a peaceful home , ideally with no children as i'm such a scaredy ! I would also like a cat proofed garden or alternatively , to be indoors only  I've been pretty much indoors only for a long time now and it's pretty good 









I would be happy as an only cat or with another NON aggressive cat . non aggressive and non confrontational only please ! Dominant cats seem to sense my fear you see and it gets them worked up !









I'm very playful and am a total love machine once i know you  (at first i will fear you though so you must be patient !) 









Once you gain my trust i will want to sit with you and ON you all the time . If you want to apply to become my slave, you must accept this 

Don't be put off my beautiful hair , i love being groomed but my hair is soooooo silky it hardly ever tangles  My mummy grooms me everyday  I do malt a lot though 

I love all food but mostly wet food  my mummy feeds me a huge variety and she says i have "an iron tummy" ...... i think she means i never get an upset tum ? 

My mummy said that because i'm so special , she will require a home check to be done before she lets me go .

so come on now , form an orderly queue


----------



## Chillicat

Hi I am sorry that I can't help, but I wanted to post & say she is a beautiful cat:001_wub::001_wub: & I am sorry that she has been having these problems I hope someone can help


----------



## Cats cats cats

Chillicat said:


> Hi I am sorry that I can't help, but I wanted to post & say she is a beautiful cat:001_wub::001_wub: & I am sorry that she has been having these problems I hope someone can help


Thanks  She sure is pretty  I'm gutted to be letting her go but after 8 months of her being horribly bullied , i realise i have to do it  I've probably been slightly selfish putting it off for so long ...


----------



## Ang2

Oh what a beautiful cat and such a lovely introduction! I have 8 cats already, so couldnt offer a home, but I do hope someone will come forward very soon. 

One of my boys used to bully one of my females. It took over 12 months for him to accept her and they are now best of friends.

She is sooooo beautiful.


----------



## oliviarussian

Oh my, she is stunning!...... I do hope you find the perfect home for this beautiful girlie, she deserves to be worshipped!!!! Must be very hard for you to give her up but it sounds like you are doing the right thing...


----------



## swatton42

Where are you based?


----------



## colliemerles

_she truly is beautiful, i do hope you find her the purfect home, _


----------



## Cats cats cats

swatton42 said:


> Where are you based?


Ooops sorry , forgot to put location ! Moo moo is based in Lytham St Annes ( near Blackpool)


----------



## harrys_mum

oh my, what a stunner, if i didnt have a cat already and 2 dogs i wouldnt be able to resist. shes lovely. l just love fluffy cats.
michelle x


----------



## Cats cats cats

harrys_mum said:


> oh my, what a stunner, if i didnt have a cat already and 2 dogs i wouldnt be able to resist. shes lovely. l just love fluffy cats.
> michelle x


She sure is blessed in the looks department isn't she


----------



## loubyfrog

Moo moo is beautiful & looks so ladylike,I really hope she goes to her new home very soon xx


----------



## Cats cats cats

loubyfrog said:


> Moo moo is beautiful & looks so ladylike,I really hope she goes to her new home very soon xx


Moo moos head is getting big with all the compliments   She said "keep them coming "


----------



## loubyfrog

Moo moo will have to stay in her safe room for ever if we dont stop cooing over her...Her head will be too big to get out of the door!!!

No she deserves lots of compliments because shes such a pretty lady.x


----------



## Cats cats cats

loubyfrog said:


> Moo moo will have to stay in her safe room for ever if we dont stop cooing over her...Her head will be too big to get out of the door!!!
> 
> No she deserves lots of compliments because shes such a pretty lady.x


HaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAHHHH !!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh my goodness what a stunning little girl! I can't offer a home as I have 7 here already...then again, they are all calm and sociable! ....hmm.....


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> Oh my goodness what a stunning little girl! I can't offer a home as I have 7 here already...then again, they are all calm and sociable! ....hmm.....


   She is isn't she  Have a think about it  7 cats is more cat friends than i had planned for moo  but if you think they'd just leave her be .....

Moo is never the aggressor but when she is confronted with another cat , she starts to "creep" away and for my boys , this seems to be the signal to chase !!  I've always felt if she just walked away normally , they wouldn't do it but she's too scared  Bless her


----------



## coral.

she is so blooming beautiful haha 
are you putting a price on her? as you dont want her falling into the wrong hands!
but im glad you will be doing home checks!

she is so stunning though i would of had her but i know for a fact i couldnt as it wouldnt be ideal! Felix and Splodge are very lively and chase eachother around and i have Dodger whos a male, who can have mad half hours, and Spice shes 17 but can be little bossy  so it defintley wouldnt be her ideal home!

but i hope you find her a happy loving secure home 
by the sounds of it she would be better being a only cat, and indoor or maybe with an older cat thats more chilled out and would leave her alone.

good luck & im sure your gonna miss her!


----------



## Cazzer

she's a beauty. Hope she finds somewhere suitable soon. I had to rehome my beloved raggie Beau two years ago as he was a bully to all my other cats and it was so hard. Good luck x x


----------



## canine

She is soooooooooo beautiful and the spit of my wee Tedd. I would looovvvee her but I already have six cheeky cats who have established a pecking order so I don't think she would survive the introduction, never mind living together.


----------



## Cats cats cats

coral. said:


> she is so blooming beautiful haha
> are you putting a price on her? as you dont want her falling into the wrong hands!
> but im glad you will be doing home checks!
> 
> she is so stunning though i would of had her but i know for a fact i couldnt as it wouldnt be ideal! Felix and Splodge are very lively and chase eachother around and i have Dodger whos a male, who can have mad half hours, and Spice shes 17 but can be little bossy  so it defintley wouldnt be her ideal home!
> 
> but i hope you find her a happy loving secure home
> by the sounds of it she would be better being a only cat, and indoor or maybe with an older cat thats more chilled out and would leave her alone.
> 
> good luck & im sure your gonna miss her!


Yes ............ she's £1000000000000000000000000000000000000   

You are right , safest bet is definitely as an only cat  She likes the garden but i have cat proof fencing so she's never been able to wander . I'd prefer an indoor home  She looks out at the garden but is not fussed about going out really which is good  

I wouldn't like for her to go to an outdoor home as she's not experienced it (although she may have done in her last home i suppose , she's a rescue )

I'm hoping someone with either a chilled out older cat or no cats comes along soon ! 

Poor girl , she doesn't have much of a life here really  , although i do my best .


----------



## jenny armour

you kept her quiet, val, sometimes wegies can be a little too inquisitive for their own liking and poor moo moo is getting put off. dont i recognise her name?
i do so hope you find her a loving home. the trouble is alot of people are put off of long haired cats. how is she about being groomed?


----------



## MCWillow

She looks like a female Rowan - she is just so beautiful.

Dont know how she would cope with the munckins though - they all have their own space, and spend time apart, but they also have thier 'mad half hours' where its a free for all on chasing - but is never one particular aggressor - they all as mad as each other!


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> you kept her quiet, val, sometimes wegies can be a little too inquisitive for their own liking and poor moo moo is getting put off. dont i recognise her name?
> i do so hope you find her a loving home. the trouble is alot of people are put off of long haired cats. how is she about being groomed?


Hi Jen  Yes, i've tried everything  For some reason , about 2 weeks before i got the kittens , fuzzy decided he didn't like moo anymore and attacked her  I didn't think too much of it as all cats have the occassional crossed word but it's got progressively worse and worse . They subject her to full on attacks , not just a bit of hissing or swiping 

Even her just standing up on the climber (where she spent most of her time) to stretch would set them off and one of them would launch up to the top to get her 

She's currently in her safe room and every day i open the door a crack in the hope they'll get used to her but they reach in with their paws to get her 

Her safe room also has a back door thats completely glass and looks out onto the garden , sometimes stripey even tries to get her through the glass ! 

She loves been groomed and her hair isn't like a wegies (dense and .....wooly  ) , it's very fine and silky and hardly ever tangles  The only problem with grooming her is she loves it so much she won't stay still and rubs round and round you, headbutting etc  

Sorry , i'm not with you when you said "don't i recognise her name" ?


----------



## Cats cats cats

MCWillow said:


> She looks like a female Rowan - she is just so beautiful.
> 
> Dont know how she would cope with the munckins though - they all have their own space, and spend time apart, but they also have thier 'mad half hours' where its a free for all on chasing - but is never one particular aggressor - they all as mad as each other!


Moo said she most definitely would NOT like to live with your crazy gang :biggrin5: :biggrin5:


----------



## loubyfrog

Has Moo moo found new slaves yet??
I really hope so,she's soooo pretty.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Sadly not , she's very disappointed


----------



## colliemerles

_aww how sad, i thought she would of been snapped up by now, shes so pretty, i thought someone on here would of been in the position to offer her a forever home. fingers crossed the right home will be found soon._


----------



## jo-pop

paddypaws said:


> oh my goodness what a stunning little girl! I can't offer a home as i have 7 here already...then again, they are all calm and sociable! ....hmm.....:d


do it!! Do it!!!


----------



## jenny armour

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi Jen  Yes, i've tried everything  For some reason , about 2 weeks before i got the kittens , fuzzy decided he didn't like moo anymore and attacked her  I didn't think too much of it as all cats have the occassional crossed word but it's got progressively worse and worse . They subject her to full on attacks , not just a bit of hissing or swiping
> 
> Even her just standing up on the climber (where she spent most of her time) to stretch would set them off and one of them would launch up to the top to get her
> 
> She's currently in her safe room and every day i open the door a crack in the hope they'll get used to her but they reach in with their paws to get her
> 
> Her safe room also has a back door thats completely glass and looks out onto the garden , sometimes stripey even tries to get her through the glass !
> 
> She loves been groomed and her hair isn't like a wegies (dense and .....wooly  ) , it's very fine and silky and hardly ever tangles  The only problem with grooming her is she loves it so much she won't stay still and rubs round and round you, headbutting etc
> 
> Sorry , i'm not with you when you said "don't i recognise her name" ?


i thought moo moo's name was familiar maybe i've seen the name somewhere else.
it makes you wonder if fuzzy started a scent off and the other picked up on it. poor moo moo. hopefully someone will come along and give her a loving home but all the best with it


----------



## Cats cats cats

jenny armour said:


> i thought moo moo's name was familiar maybe i've seen the name somewhere else.
> it makes you wonder if fuzzy started a scent off and the other picked up on it. poor moo moo. hopefully someone will come along and give her a loving home but all the best with it


You've probably read about moo moo on here from me  

Yes i think it is exactly that , although the kittens are now MUCH bigger than Fuzzy , they do see him as boss cat   I suspect they just "copied " him (for want of a better term) and joined in as they do tend to do what he does and vice versa 

Kittens and fuzzy get along super ......just not with moo  They're like a little gang towards her !


----------



## Cats cats cats

Just a gentle bump up for moo , she is still waiting for applications from interested slaves


----------



## chillminx

CatsCatsCats -- Moo Moo is absolutely gorgeous! I love NFC's and would love to be able to offer her a home but one of my 3 (neutered) boys is horrendously territorial, and I know I can never take in any more cats during his lifetime.

I shed a tear reading about the bullying your sweet little girl has suffered. Such a shame! When she creeps slowly away it is cat etiquette for being humble and saying "I am not a threat to you, so please don't attack me". This enables both parties in the confrontation to drop the argument without either losing face. 

The fact your adult male attacks Moo Moo in spite of her backing down every time suggests he is determined to drive her out of the house, and will never accept her. My alpha male would be the same. If Moo Moo walked away normally instead of creeping she would probably be attacked by your alpha male anyway.

I think you are right to rehome Moo Moo, she deserves a home where she can feel safe, bless her. I agree it would be much better if Moo Moo could be an only cat, after what she has been through. Trouble is cat people on this forum already have one or more cats......

Have you tried the NFC Rescue? 

Alternatively, how about asking your vet if you could advertise her there? 

I do hope you find a lovely forever home for her soon.


----------



## jenny armour

chillminx said:


> CatsCatsCats -- Moo Moo is absolutely gorgeous! I love NFC's and would love to be able to offer her a home but one of my 3 (neutered) boys is horrendously territorial, and I know I can never take in any more cats during his lifetime.
> 
> I shed a tear reading about the bullying your sweet little girl has suffered. Such a shame! When she creeps slowly away it is cat etiquette for being humble and saying "I am not a threat to you, so please don't attack me". This enables both parties in the confrontation to drop the argument without either losing face.
> 
> The fact your adult male attacks Moo Moo in spite of her backing down every time suggests he is determined to drive her out of the house, and will never accept her. My alpha male would be the same. If Moo Moo walked away normally instead of creeping she would probably be attacked by your alpha male anyway.
> 
> I think you are right to rehome Moo Moo, she deserves a home where she can feel safe, bless her. I agree it would be much better if Moo Moo could be an only cat, after what she has been through. Trouble is cat people on this forum already have one or more cats......
> 
> Have you tried the NFC Rescue?
> 
> Alternatively, how about asking your vet if you could advertise her there?
> 
> I do hope you find a lovely forever home for her soon.


hi moo moo is not a nfc but a moggy albeit a very beautiful one and i hope she finds that loving home which she so deserves


----------



## Cats cats cats

chillminx said:


> CatsCatsCats -- Moo Moo is absolutely gorgeous! I love NFC's and would love to be able to offer her a home but one of my 3 (neutered) boys is horrendously territorial, and I know I can never take in any more cats during his lifetime.
> 
> I shed a tear reading about the bullying your sweet little girl has suffered. Such a shame! When she creeps slowly away it is cat etiquette for being humble and saying "I am not a threat to you, so please don't attack me". This enables both parties in the confrontation to drop the argument without either losing face.
> 
> The fact your adult male attacks Moo Moo in spite of her backing down every time suggests he is determined to drive her out of the house, and will never accept her. My alpha male would be the same. If Moo Moo walked away normally instead of creeping she would probably be attacked by your alpha male anyway.
> 
> I think you are right to rehome Moo Moo, she deserves a home where she can feel safe, bless her. I agree it would be much better if Moo Moo could be an only cat, after what she has been through. Trouble is cat people on this forum already have one or more cats......
> 
> Have you tried the NFC Rescue?
> 
> Alternatively, how about asking your vet if you could advertise her there?
> 
> I do hope you find a lovely forever home for her soon.


Moo moo said thank you for the kind words  She is a beautiful girl but she is a moggy not an NFC 

I've paid Chapel House Persians to advertise her too, here is her advert ......

UK -- Adopt Moo Moo - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue

Sadly , she hasn't had a single enquiry yet 

I'm so sad for moo .....if it was just one of the boys , i could have dealt with it but it's so hard to give her time and attention when there are THREE cats that want to fight with her  

Fingers crossed for my pretty girl


----------



## Lumboo

Oscar and Wilbur are pretty calm boys but before I could ask Duncan about whether he thinks she would be suitable I need to consider;

a) how the Furbies would take to a 6 year old cat instead of a kitten (up to 2 years old, which I have read is easier for intros). I am wondering if the fact she is female would make it less threatening for them.

and

b) whether the thought of any cats (even calm ones) would stress poor Moo Moo out even further due to her past experiences?

What do you think?

EDIT: I have a 5 year old but as you probably have seen from my posts he is extremely calm and doesn't bother our cats, who trust him enough to sleep on top of him in the mornings 

All children/visitors to our house are given cat instructions first, as the cats need to feel safe in their own home and I can't be dealing with arrogant non-cat lovers or kids that don't get rules!

We also have a secured garden (katzecure) that is currently only accessed when we open the door - the intention is to get a microchip cat flap in the next 12 months, although no cats can get into our garden so a non microchip may be OK. Our house is over 3 floors so both our cats have enough space to cuddle up or have their own space if required. _If_ Moo Moo came to live with us, she would have enough space too.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> Oscar and Wilbur are pretty calm boys but before I could ask Duncan about whether he thinks she would be suitable I need to consider;
> 
> a) how the Furbies would take to a 6 year old cat instead of a kitten (up to 2 years old, which I have read is easier for intros). I am wondering if the fact she is female would make it less threatening for them.
> 
> and
> 
> b) whether the thought of any cats (even calm ones) would stress poor Moo Moo out even further due to her past experiences?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> EDIT: I have a 5 year old but as you probably have seen from my posts he is extremely calm and doesn't bother our cats, who trust him enough to sleep on top of him in the mornings
> 
> All children/visitors to our house are given cat instructions first, as the cats need to feel safe in their own home and I can't be dealing with arrogant non-cat lovers or kids that don't get rules!
> 
> We also have a secured garden (katzecure) that is currently only accessed when we open the door - the intention is to get a microchip cat flap in the next 12 months, although no cats can get into our garden so a non microchip may be OK. Our house is over 3 floors so both our cats have enough space to cuddle up or have their own space if required. _If_ Moo Moo came to live with us, she would have enough space too.


Ooh Lumboo ...... you sound perfect , non agressive cats AND a secured garden !!  and instructions to visitors  I'm the same , i don't really like visitors to be honest as i'm always on edge that they'll upset my cats, open the front door or step on them or ........  Ok, i'm a bit protective of my babies  

If your cats are likely to chase Moo then you are right, it would not work . However, if your cats are likely to ignore her , even if she hisses a little bit , i think she'd be ok with that 

Moo and my big fat cuddlepuss get along perfectly because he couldn't care less if she hisses  She doesn't hiss at him anymore and has absolutely no fear of him . When it's just moo and cuddlepuss , she moves around as normal , comes right up to me even if he's there etc with no problems etc ...

Introductions can be tricky i agree nd i've had mixed results over the years . My angel Black (RIP) strolled out of his carrier, flopped himself down and looked as if to say "yeah , this will do "  Never had a problem 

The kittens ...... easist introductions i've ever done between fuzzy, kittens and cuddlepuss ....... just not with moo  The kittens idolised Mr fuzzy (and vice versa) from the off and i think this is part of the problem ..... he hates moo and they kind of follow his lead 

Moo would never be the aggressor so it'd probably come down to how your beasties behave 

Have a think about it  If you did want her , i'm happy to take her back if it doesn't work out 

Be warned though , she malts and she's white


----------



## Paddypaws

Oh, OH, *OHHHH!*
Sounds like it could be a perfect match. Lumboo does love a grooming challenge.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> Oh, OH, *OHHHH!*
> Sounds like it could be a perfect match. Lumboo does love a grooming challenge.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lumboo

The only experience the Furbies have ever had with another cat was on the fence in our old place. At that time they just stood side by side and stared at the intruder until he backed away. There was no hissing or chasing though, and then they went back to chasing bugs. Occasionally they chase each other, but that is play fighting rather than any aggression and there is never hissing, just a kind of feline judo.

I suspect intros would have to be done slowly for the sake of all parties. Moo Moo could be in my study whilst I was swapping scents etc.

Although I can't know for sure, I suspect there would be staring out more than anything else, I really can't see her being chased by either Oscar or Wilbur. And although they are only 18 months old, both cats are more chilled than hyper. (could that be a long-haired thing?)

Excessive malting may be an issue with my Aunt who comes over, as she is allergic to cats. Our boys don't moult much, but they are black and on our floors this would show up more. White won't show up as much. Does the grooming not assist the moulting? I groom our boys twice a week, but I would be happy to groom Moo every day if that is what she needs to keep her pristine.

I will speak to Duncan tonight and see what he says. We live in Milton Keynes - did you say you were in Portsmouth? Could we come and visit her to see if we feel she would fit into our household? And then you could home check our place to make sure you were happy with us too


----------



## Lumboo

Paddypaws said:


> Oh, OH, *OHHHH!*
> Sounds like it could be a perfect match. Lumboo does love a grooming challenge.


It appeals to my Blofeld complex.....


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> The only experience the Furbies have ever had with another cat was on the fence in our old place. At that time they just stood side by side and stared at the intruder until he backed away. There was no hissing or chasing though, and then they went back to chasing bugs. Occasionally they chase each other, but that is play fighting rather than any aggression and there is never hissing, just a kind of feline judo.
> 
> I suspect intros would have to be done slowly for the sake of all parties. Moo Moo could be in my study whilst I was swapping scents etc.
> 
> Although I can't know for sure, I suspect there would be staring out more than anything else, I really can't see her being chased by either Oscar or Wilbur. And although they are only 18 months old, both cats are more chilled than hyper. (could that be a long-haired thing?)
> 
> Excessive malting may be an issue with my Aunt who comes over, as she is allergic to cats. Our boys don't moult much, but they are black and on our floors this would show up more. White won't show up as much. Does the grooming not assist the moulting? I groom our boys twice a week, but I would be happy to groom Moo every day if that is what she needs to keep her pristine.
> 
> I will speak to Duncan tonight and see what he says. We live in Milton Keynes - did you say you were in Portsmouth? Could we come and visit her to see if we feel she would fit into our household? And then you could home check our place to make sure you were happy with us too


I have spotted a potential problem .................are you in Milton Keynes ? We're in Lyrtham St Annes ....... near Blackpool   

That aside , yes the grooming assists  Fortunately , moo loves being groomed  Even more fortunately , she does a super job of maintaining her own hair so i don't have to venture to the tummy area !!  I suspect grooming the tummy would be :hand: :hand:

I imagine Moo is too far away for you but if not , of course you can come to visit her 

Your boys sound very different to my boys  A cat on the other side of my fencing is met with one or all 3 of my demons launching at the fencing in a rage !! A few weeks ago , Stripey was launching at the fence so repeatedly , up , back down, up, back down, i seriously worried that his rage alone was going to carry up and over !! Or even THROUGH the fence !!


----------



## Paddypaws

As far as intros being supposedly much easier with a cat of less than 2....well I currently have Woody who is 10+ and had lived as a stray for years, he is snoozing on the sofa just a foot away from Murphy who is 17 1/2, has lived in this house all his life and is the current 'top cat' of the gang.
Take it slowly, keep any new cat in isolation for a good couple of weeks and then the residents seem to be _curious_ rather than _furious_.
I really hope this match works out, she is an adorable looking beauty and will look gorgeous as a contrast to your boys!


----------



## Lumboo

Cats cats cats said:


> I have spotted a potential problem .................are you in Milton Keynes ? We're in Lyrtham St Annes ....... near Blackpool
> 
> That aside , yes the grooming assists  Fortunately , moo loves being groomed  Even more fortunately , she does a super job of maintaining her own hair so i don't have to venture to the tummy area !!  I suspect grooming the tummy would be :hand: :hand:
> 
> I imagine Moo is too far away for you but if not , of course you can come to visit her
> 
> Your boys sound very different to my boys  A cat on the other side of my fencing is met with one or all 3 of my demons launching at the fencing in a rage !! A few weeks ago , Stripey was launching at the fence so repeatedly , up , back down, up, back down, i seriously worried that his rage alone was going to carry up and over !! Or even THROUGH the fence !!


What is Moo like when she travels? It is more how she would take to the journey rather than us driving it, which we would have no problem with. 3 hrs in the car may be too much for her....

It could be done if we made plenty of stops and allowed her to stretch herself in the car (and use the litter tray) when the doors/windows were closed.

Oscar and Wilbur love being taken in the car (even the vets) and really enjoyed the trip from London to MK when we moved, but that was only 50-60 miles, not 150!

The Furbies must be chilled and trusting, as I am allowed to groom both of their tummies too


----------



## Lumboo

Paddypaws said:


> As far as intros being supposedly much easier with a cat of less than 2....well I currently have Woody who is 10+ and had lived as a stray for years, he is snoozing on the sofa just a foot away from Murphy who is 17 1/2, has lived in this house all his life and is the current 'top cat' of the gang.
> Take it slowly, keep any new cat in isolation for a good couple of weeks and then the residents seem to be _curious_ rather than _furious_.
> I really hope this match works out, she is an adorable looking beauty and will look gorgeous as a contrast to your boys!


In addition to her looking good, which she undoubtedly does, she sounds as chilled out as my boys, so the three sound like a good personalty match.

You can't always be sure with kitten personalities but knowing how our boys are, and from the sounds of Moo, they all sound similar. Maybe once she relaxes she won't feel the need to hiss at all as she won't feel threatened?...


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> What is Moo like when she travels? It is more how she would take to the journey rather than us driving it, which we would have no problem with. 3 hrs in the car may be too much for her....
> 
> It could be done if we made plenty of stops and allowed her to stretch herself in the car (and use the litter tray) when the doors/windows were closed.
> 
> Oscar and Wilbur love being taken in the car (even the vets) and really enjoyed the trip from London to MK when we moved, but that was only 50-60 miles, not 150!
> 
> The Furbies must be chilled and trusting, as I am allowed to groom both of their tummies too


To be honest , i have no idea how she travels  The rescue we got her from is literally 5 minutes away and so is my vets . She's never been anywhere else in the car .....

Your boys must be chilled ......... Mr Fuzzy does not allow grooming of the tummy  or trouser area !!!  I sneakily run the brush over fuzzys tum when he's stood up :w00t:

I'm ok with moo going on a long journey to find the perfect home though as long as the car is kept cool etc etc ....  I can't know of course but i think she'd jst snooze


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> In addition to her looking good, which she undoubtedly does, she sounds as chilled out as my boys, so the three sound like a good personalty match.
> 
> You can't always be sure with kitten personalities but knowing how our boys are, and from the sounds of Moo, they all sound similar. Maybe once she relaxes she won't feel the need to hiss at all as she won't feel threatened?...


I agree  moo just wants to be left alone (by other cats) . For example , She'd never curl up with your boys i wouldn't think 

She very quickly realised cuddlepuss is no threat and didn't hiss at him for long at all, she's a brave lady around Big C


----------



## Lumboo

Valerie, another thing to consider would be how you would do a home check of us? Obviously you could read my posts and I could provide any info you needed but I know it isn't the same as actually coming over and seeing our home etc.

Is the rescue you got her from looking for a new home for her too?


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> Valerie, another thing to consider would be how you would do a home check of us? Obviously you could read my posts and I could provide any info you needed but I know it isn't the same as actually coming over and seeing our home etc.
> 
> Is the rescue you got her from looking for a new home for her too?


Hi  I'm not entirely sure about that yet  I rehomed some cats for my vets once (they'd been dumped there  ) and a local recue kindly did the home check  Maybe that'd be a possibility .....

I haven't informed the rescue because i don't want to take her back there  They had an arson attack recently (early this year ) and some poor animals died  For some odd reason , they are not allowed to have security on site (it's pretty much a big barn , no houses there) so i cannot risk moo going back there 

They don't do much advertising for their residents (website hardly ever updated with new arrivals etc) so i don't imagine they'd be much help .


----------



## Paddypaws

I think *I* ( or any other regular PF poster ) could write a very good reference for Lumboo.
I know we do see cases where people tell a _version_ of their life and attitude towards animal care here online, but I think Lumboo seems to be a fully paid up, Goldstar, Senior member of the Crazy cat Lady club.
How about a vet's reference cats cats?

( can you tell how much I so want this rehoming to work??? Lumboo has been earmarked for more cat homing for a long time now, and I want to ensure I get to see updates on MooMoo for a very long time )


----------



## Lumboo

Paddypaws said:


> I think *I* ( or any other regular PF poster ) could write a very good reference for Lumboo.
> I know we do see cases where people tell a _version_ of their life and attitude towards animal care here online, but I think Lumboo seems to be a fully paid up, Goldstar, Senior member of the Crazy cat Lady club.
> How about a vet's reference cats cats?
> 
> ( can you tell how much I so want this rehoming to work??? Lumboo has been earmarked for more cat homing for a long time now, and I want to ensure I get to see updates on MooMoo for a very long time )


Aw, thanks Paddypaws...Crazy Cat Lady Club?!! - I love it 

PF Member Polimba has been to our house, met and photographed the Furbies too, so I have a 'real person' who knows I/the Furbies exist and are...urm...normal?... 

Vet's reference would be no problem if you wanted that. Both cats had their boosters in May, and the vet would vouch they are indulged and healthy cats and all up to date with flea and worming treatments. Oh, and now that Wilbur is better, we want to get them tested to be PAT cats, so that kind of proves their temperament?...

Now all I need is to see what Duncan thinks...

Valerie, is Moo insured and has she had any illnesses we should know about?


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> I think *I* ( or any other regular PF poster ) could write a very good reference for Lumboo.
> I know we do see cases where people tell a _version_ of their life and attitude towards animal care here online, but I think Lumboo seems to be a fully paid up, Goldstar, Senior member of the Crazy cat Lady club.
> How about a vet's reference cats cats?
> 
> ( can you tell how much I so want this rehoming to work??? Lumboo has been earmarked for more cat homing for a long time now, and I want to ensure I get to see updates on MooMoo for a very long time )


 That's very helpful actually to see such an endorsement without my asking  A vet reference would be good ...... i'm not sure how to get one ....can anyone just phone up and ask for a reference on a client ?  I wasn't sure if only rescues could do this .

For you Paddypaws...... and of course Lumboo ....
































































:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## loubyfrog

I've actually got tears in my eyes with happiness reading that Moo moo may have a new home.

Please Mr Duncan Lumboo...... say YES!!!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> Aw, thanks Paddypaws...Crazy Cat Lady Club?!! - I love it
> 
> PF Member Polimba has been to our house, met and photographed the Furbies too, so I have a 'real person' who knows I/the Furbies exist and are...urm...normal?...
> 
> Vet's reference would be no problem if you wanted that. Both cats had their boosters in May, and the vet would vouch they are indulged and healthy cats and all up to date with flea and worming treatments. Oh, and now that Wilbur is better, we want to get them tested to be PAT cats, so that kind of proves their temperament?...
> 
> Now all I need is to see what Duncan thinks...
> 
> Valerie, is Moo insured and has she had any illnesses we should know about?


Hehe , i'm known as the crazy cat lady too  I'm a piano teacher and one of my pupils bought me a mug that says exactly that on it  :w00t:

Moo is fully vaccinated and had her booster on Feb 29th . She is flead and wormed (wormed on Feb 29 at vets) , she was flead yesterday actually , i use stronghold every 4 weeks although i do tend to increase the gaps between doses during Nov, Dec and Jan .

i don't really like putting chemicals on my cats but i've read of many people getting flea infestations even with indoor cats . As i have visitors to my home every day (teaching from home) i do it despite that i would rather not !

I also spray the house annually  

Moo is insured and i will keep this going until her new slave makes a firm commitment as i wouldn't want anyone to endure vets bills if it didn't work out for any reason and if moo took poorly during her "trial" period 

Moo has no illnesses that i know of (and has never been poorly apart from the occassional hairball ) and i had the vet give her a good check up when she went in Feb (teeth, heart, lungs, ears etc) 

She is a very good girl  She never scratches carpets or furniture and never toilets inappropriately 

She also has a tummy of steel , NOTHING upsets her tummy and she enjoys a HUGE variety of foods  Her erm..... poos  are always firm regardless of what she eats (which is good considering she is white and longhaired !!  )

I mentioned her firm poo to the vet  in case i should be concerned (my cuddlepuss has IBD so firm poos were a novelty to me :blush: ) but she said she was fine 

She drinks well and eats well  She was weighed yesterday and weighs 5.21 kg ( 11.5 lbs) . She is possible slightly overweight due to her enforced inactivity at the moment 

Her favourite food is wet food in gravy , sheba and gourmet particularly and also , felix as good as it looks . I know theyre not the best foods but she doesn't like the pate style good foods (macs, petnatur, grau etc)

She also eats dry food, RC hair and skin, rc beauty , rc exigent, rc vitality, rc outdoor, hills optimal and hills natures best (she doesn't like the grain free all that much but will eat Acana fish )

I keep hairballs under control with Whiskas hairball treats which she loves


----------



## Cats cats cats

Something that concerns me a little .....

When we got moo moo , we quite quickly came to refer to her as Moody Moo  For a long time , if you were stroking her , all of a sudden she would lean back and raise her paw in warning to go away !!  

We've since realised that this must have been due to the constant fear that she felt (i feel bad now for not realising sooner   ) . Since we've separated the cats she's really changed and is so much more loving and tolerant and doesn't fo this anymore 

Each morning the boys go out and moo bounds off upstairs  When my OH has a sunday lie in , she joins him on the bed :001_wub:

What concerns me is how would you feel if she did that to you or you son ? I do believe that Moo due to her experiences, may take a long time to settle and feel safe again 

you know , i'd always wanted a Chinchilla cat because they're white and long haired :001_wub: I couldn't believe my luck when i spotted moo at the rescue (i'd gone to drop of a donation !! :w00t: ) Her personality, her behaviour and her looks ...............she's the perfect cat , just what i'd always dreamed of ...... i'm so sad that the boys don't feel the same ! 

I know all cats are perfect but you know what i mean


----------



## chillminx

Lumboo -- if you (and Mr Lumboo ) decide to adopt gorgeous Moo Moo, I have a folding crate (small dog crate) I can lend you that would be ideal for Moo to travel in the car with you from Lytham St Anne's to MK. 

I can get to MK, and would be happy to deliver the crate to you.
It is big enough for a cat + small litter tray + water bowl, and will fit either on the back seat of the car, or best of all in a hatch back, where the parcel shelf can be removed temporarily to allow for the height of the crate, as it's 
taller than a pet carrier. 

I used to journey regularly by car from MK area to Lytham, and it took about 
3 hours without stops -- motorway all the way. I don't know about Moo but I have found my present cats don't like travelling at fast speeds, so on a dual c/way or m/way I have to restrict speed to about 55 mph max. Worth bearing in mind if calculating journey time home. 

It would be wonderful if it could work out for Moo to live with you. I have fallen in love with her, just reading about her and looking at the fabulous pics CatsCatsCats has posted.


----------



## Cats cats cats

chillminx said:


> Lumboo -- if you (and Mr Lumboo ) decide to adopt gorgeous Moo Moo, I have a folding crate (small dog crate) I can lend you that would be ideal for Moo to travel in the car with you from Lytham St Anne's to MK.
> 
> I can get to MK, and would be happy to deliver the crate to you.
> It is big enough for a cat + small litter tray + water bowl, and will fit either on the back seat of the car, or best of all in a hatch back, where the parcel shelf can be removed temporarily to allow for the height of the crate, as it's
> taller than a pet carrier.
> 
> I used to journey regularly by car from MK area to Lytham, and it took about
> 3 hours without stops -- motorway all the way. I don't know about Moo but I have found my present cats don't like travelling at fast speeds, so on a dual c/way or m/way I have to restrict speed to about 55 mph max. Worth bearing in mind if calculating journey time home.
> 
> It would be wonderful if it could work out for Moo to live with you. I have fallen in love with her, just reading about her and looking at the fabulous pics CatsCatsCats has posted.


Bless you ........ how kind    more tears are rolling down my face now  

Lumboo .....do you have space for a cat tree ? moo moo has her own cat tree in her safe room and if possible , i'd like her new slaves to take it so she feels safe with familiar things around her 

It's this one .........

Cat Tree La Digue on sale now at zooplus

It's pretty new , only a few months old , i bought it just for moo as she was so used to being high up i thought it would help her adjust to her new space 

no problem if not though , the boys will use it


----------



## Paddypaws

Please, please no more pictures for now, I am so insanely in love with her that if it were not Lumboo wanting to home her...who as I have said, I know gives her cat the life of ultimate luxury and care...then I would be heading off for Lytham myself right now.
She is just SO beautiful!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> Please, please no more pictures for now, I am so insanely in love with her that if it were not Lumboo wanting to home her...who as I have said, I know gives her cat the life of ultimate luxury and care...then I would be heading off for Lytham myself right now.
> She is just SO beautiful!


moo moos head is getting big now    She is a sight to behold for sure


----------



## Cats cats cats

Just a little tease Paddypaws .....


----------



## Paddypaws

Weeping wailing, gnashing of teeth, and looking at own bunch of cats in a disgruntled kind of way.....


----------



## chillminx

Paddypaws said:


> Weeping wailing, gnashing of teeth, and looking at own bunch of cats in a disgruntled kind of way.....


Me likewise PP!!:cryin: And I only have 3 cats, so even more reason for *me* to feel deprived than you, old bean!! 

Feeling a teensy bit resentful I am not allowed more:nono: 
It's not my OH objecting, but purely the boss of the household -- my alpha male cat, who will not allow it!!

I would so love to adopt Moo Moo, she is such a beauty, and so exotic looking I would have expected her to have very grand pedigree parentage indeed.


----------



## Paddypaws

chillminx said:


> Me likewise PP!!:cryin: And I only have 3 cats, so even more reason for *me* to feel deprived than you, old bean!!
> 
> d.


It's very shallow of us to place so much importance on her looks, but I feel sure she has a special purrsonality to match.
As I currently have one of the ugliest cats EVER lodging here as my foster I think *I* get to feel _most_ disgruntled.:blush:


----------



## Lumboo

Cats cats cats said:


> Something that concerns me a little .....
> 
> When we got moo moo , we quite quickly came to refer to her as Moody Moo  For a long time , if you were stroking her , all of a sudden she would lean back and raise her paw in warning to go away !!
> 
> We've since realised that this must have been due to the constant fear that she felt (i feel bad now for not realising sooner   ) . Since we've separated the cats she's really changed and is so much more loving and tolerant and doesn't fo this anymore
> 
> Each morning the boys go out and moo bounds off upstairs  When my OH has a sunday lie in , she joins him on the bed :001_wub:
> 
> What concerns me is how would you feel if she did that to you or you son ? I do believe that Moo due to her experiences, may take a long time to settle and feel safe again
> 
> you know , i'd always wanted a Chinchilla cat because they're white and long haired :001_wub: I couldn't believe my luck when i spotted moo at the rescue (i'd gone to drop of a donation !! :w00t: ) Her personality, her behaviour and her looks ...............she's the perfect cat , just what i'd always dreamed of ...... i'm so sad that the boys don't feel the same !
> 
> I know all cats are perfect but you know what i mean


That is really helpful - thank you.

If we took Moo I think we have enough affection from our boys that we would allow her to settle in her own time. As with all things feline, I think they have to dictate the rules.

My son doesn't pick up the Furbies and is happy for them be alongside him when he plays, but won't force them into it, if that makes sense, so this wouldn't be an issue with him.

My main concern would be just that perhaps she would be better off as an only cat so she gets 100% attention, rather than sharing her slaves yet again - however calm her fellow felines may be. She may always have that anxiety, whereas if she was an only cat, she could finally relax?.....

I do have a cat tree for the boys, which they both share. I could try and see where I could add her one if that makes her more comfortable and settled though.

chillminx, that is really kind of you - thank you so much for the offer. 
We have a Nissan Micra, but could put one side of the back seat down and take the parcel shelf out to give her enough light. The only trouble is we couldn't use a seat belt if she was in the boot space, whereas we can use the seat belt in the standard carrier. 3 hrs in the pet carrier may be too squashed for her though, so the crate sounds far better.


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> That is really helpful - thank you.
> 
> If we took Moo I think we have enough affection from our boys that we would allow her to settle in her own time. As with all things feline, I think they have to dictate the rules.
> 
> My son doesn't pick up the Furbies and is happy for them be alongside him when he plays, but won't force them into it, if that makes sense, so this wouldn't be an issue with him.
> 
> My main concern would be just that perhaps she would be better off as an only cat so she gets 100% attention, rather than sharing her slaves yet again - however calm her fellow felines may be. She may always have that anxiety, whereas if she was an only cat, she could finally relax?.....
> 
> I do have a cat tree for the boys, which they both share. I could try and see where I could add her one if that makes her more comfortable and settled though.
> 
> chillminx, that is really kind of you - thank you so much for the offer.
> We have a Nissan Micra, but could put one side of the back seat down and take the parcel shelf out to give her enough light. The only trouble is we couldn't use a seat belt if she was in the boot space, whereas we can use the seat belt in the standard carrier. 3 hrs in the pet carrier may be too squashed for her though, so the crate sounds far better.


Hi again  This is good to know that you are prepared to be patient with her and that your son doesn't grab the cats and force himself upon them !  Moo would most defintely not like that ! 

I know what you mean re being an only cat ........ if only she could talk eh ? I asked her earlier what she thought of going to live with two new cats that are calm and gentle but she just looked at me !  

All i can say is that there was a time when mr fuzzy didnt hate her  I think the problem arose due to her not wanting to play with him ........ he kept forcing himself upon her  but until the day when he turned , they were fine , and she is fine with Cuddlepuss (doesn't seem anxious or nervous)

She doesn't seem jealous and if there's only cuddlepuss around , she has no problem coming forward for love and playtime 

So maybe she'd be ok with being number one  of three 

I honestly think that if your beasties leave her alone she'll be fine but then i never thought that mr fuzzy would turn on her the way he did ......  

Having said that , Mr Fuzzy was an absolute BEAST to cuddlepuss when he arrived  That situation only resolved itself when cuddlepuss finally decided he'd had enough and gave mr fuzzy a beating  That was the end of Fuzzy bullying Big C :w00t: 

moo however is just not brave enough , she'll swipe back at them but never "properly " defends herself  It sounds mean on the boys but i have longed for her to put them all in their place but it's just not her nature , bless her .


----------



## Cats cats cats

Paddypaws said:


> It's very shallow of us to place so much importance on her looks, but I feel sure she has a special purrsonality to match.
> As I currently have one of the ugliest cats EVER lodging here as my foster I think *I* get to feel _most_ disgruntled.:blush:


PURRsonality !!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::thumbsup:


----------



## chillminx

Paddypaws said:


> As I currently have one of the ugliest cats EVER lodging here as my foster I think *I* get to feel _most_ disgruntled.:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, poor pusscat! I have never met a cat that doesn't have some redeeming feature looks-wise!  Is he really that "ugly"?? If so, perhaps he has the most amazingly lovely personality to compensate?
Click to expand...


----------



## chillminx

Lumboo said:


> We have a Nissan Micra, but could put one side of the back seat down and take the parcel shelf out to give her enough light. The only trouble is we couldn't use a seat belt if she was in the boot space, whereas we can use the seat belt in the standard carrier. 3 hrs in the pet carrier may be too squashed for her though, so the crate sounds far better.
> 
> 
> 
> It might be possible to thread some thin rope through the mesh of the carrier and then tie the rope to some part of the inside of the boot to keep it from moving about. I remember doing something similar years ago when I travelled by car from London to Cornwall with 2 crates containing 2 cats in each one!
Click to expand...


----------



## Paddypaws

chillminx said:


> Paddypaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, poor pusscat! I have never met a cat that doesn't have some redeeming feature looks-wise!  Is he really that "ugly"?? If so, perhaps he has the most amazingly lovely personality to compensate?
> 
> 
> 
> Err, yup, he is pretty darned ugly!
> redeeming feature....his appetite! he eats anything, no scrap of food is left unloved in my house now and he especially loves anything raw so has wiggled into my affections.
Click to expand...


----------



## MCWillow

Awww I _really_ hope Mr Lumboo says yes!!!

For Cats Cats Cats - I don't know Lumboo, only from what she has posted on here, and if I ever had to rehome one of mine, I would be happy if they ended up at Lumboo Lodge :yesnod:

And as you think Moo _definitely_ wouldn't like my mental Munchkins, I can't think of a better home for her


----------



## Cats cats cats

MCWillow said:


> Awww I _really_ hope Mr Lumboo says yes!!!
> 
> For Cats Cats Cats - I don't know Lumboo, only from what she has posted on here, and if I ever had to rehome one of mine, I would be happy if they ended up at Lumboo Lodge :yesnod:
> 
> And as you think Moo _definitely_ wouldn't like my mental Munchkins, I can't think of a better home for her


Lumboo Lodge     Moo is getting excited at the thought of a new home 

I however ............  Sigh  It's not about me though , just what's best for my pretty girl


----------



## MCWillow

I really feel for you, I can't even think how I would be feeling in your shoes.

You know you're doing whats right for Moo, and you are finding her the best possible home to make her happy.

Doesn't make it hurt _you_ any less though


----------



## Cats cats cats

MCWillow said:


> I really feel for you, I can't even think how I would be feeling in your shoes.
> 
> You know you're doing whats right for Moo, and you are finding her the best possible home to make her happy.
> 
> Doesn't make it hurt _you_ any less though


Thanks for that   Yes , it is difficult , she's just so lovely and kind and i get upset about how she'll feel when she goes (either to Lumboo or someone else) ...i wonder if she'll think i don't love her anymore 

Sorry, i'm being stupid i know


----------



## chillminx

Cats Cats Cats, I am facing the same thing as you atm (having to face rehoming a little cat I rescued 4 months ago, because one of my cats is bullying him). I am so upset I cannot bear to talk about it. :cryin: I have never ever had to rehome one of my cats before, and it is traumatic. So I know exactly how you feel hun.


----------



## Cats cats cats

chillminx said:


> Cats Cats Cats, I am facing the same thing as you atm (having to face rehoming a little cat I rescued 4 months ago, because one of my cats is bullying him). I am so upset I cannot bear to talk about it. :cryin: I have never ever had to rehome one of my cats before, and it is traumatic. So I know exactly how you feel hun.


Hi Chillminx  I seriously feel your pain , it's awful isn't it  I have always avoided talking about moo very much because i don't have many stories about her .....well , only miserable ones 

If i can help in any way , let me know . BIG hug to you xx


----------



## Cazzer

hope it works out for Moo Moo [and your cat too Chillminx]. Having already done this two years ago I feel your pain. With my Beau he is a changed boy as an only cat. He has no other cats to bully, no longer sprays or wees on beds, has an adoring slave who is home with him all of the time and no longer suffers from flare ups of his herpes. This happened very over night. You are doing the best you can for her, that is what you you have to think of x


----------



## jenny armour

any news on lumboo taking moo moo? have been reading this with anticipation


----------



## Lumboo

OK, so the good news is that Dr D thinks Moo is beautiful and would fit into our family really well.

On the downside, which is more realistic than downside I suppose, reading the thread he feels we would be slightly self serving to take her, as from her previous and current experiences it seems like she needs to be totally indulged as an only cat. He said however nice our boys are, and however much time we gave her, she may feel never feel truly happy here, and he would hate to think that. He also said that to go through the disruption of a loving home (as even though she is confined at present, it is still a loving home) to come to a new one, only to have cats in it again, may make her depressed.

They were all valid points, but we also discussed the fact that we may never know this about any cat, which he accepted too, but he was concerned how our boys would feel to suddenly have a cat in their home that avoided them when they are two of the nicest cats you could meet. They wouldn't get why.

After all that he went online to find a hotel near where you live.

Whatever happens we wouldn't be able to collect her until the weekend after the 11th August, by which time you could run your home check (through Skype?  ) and vet check and we could see if this works and prepare a space for her. In the meantime if a home came up with no other cats and closer to you, you could consider them over us. As we said, Moo being happy is more important in all this. Would this be OK for you?

I hope through our consideration it reassures you that we are thinking of Moo rather than simply saying 'ooh fluffy cat, let's take her...' and works towards your impression of how seriously we take cat ownership and the welfare of our charges. 

We really want this to work out!

On another note, to everyone who has given me a PF reference, Thank you so much. Lumboo Lodge is very pleased that we are considered such fine slaves


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> OK, so the good news is that Dr D thinks Moo is beautiful and would fit into our family really well.
> 
> On the downside, which is more realistic than downside I suppose, reading the thread he feels we would be slightly self serving to take her, as from her previous and current experiences it seems like she needs to be totally indulged as an only cat. He said however nice our boys are, and however much time we gave her, she may feel never feel truly happy here, and he would hate to think that. He also said that to go through the disruption of a loving home (as even though she is confined at present, it is still a loving home) to come to a new one, only to have cats in it again, may make her depressed.
> 
> They were all valid points, but we also discussed the fact that we may never know this about any cat, which he accepted too, but he was concerned how our boys would feel to suddenly have a cat in their home that avoided them when they are two of the nicest cats you could meet. They wouldn't get why.
> 
> After all that he went online to find a hotel near where you live.
> 
> Whatever happens we wouldn't be able to collect her until the weekend after the 11th August, by which time you could run your home check (through Skype?  ) and vet check and we could see if this works and prepare a space for her. In the meantime if a home came up with no other cats and closer to you, you could consider them over us. As we said, Moo being happy is more important in all this. Would this be OK for you?
> 
> I hope through our consideration it reassures you that we are thinking of Moo rather than simply saying 'ooh fluffy cat, let's take her...' and works towards your impression of how seriously we take cat ownership and the welfare of our charges.
> 
> We really want this to work out!
> 
> On another note, to everyone who has given me a PF reference, Thank you so much. Lumboo Lodge is very pleased that we are considered such fine slaves


Hi  Well that is great news that you think Moo would fit in and that mr L agrees 

I'm really pleased to read how seriously you are both taking Moos welfare and happyness and this further strengthens my belief that you are the right new slave for her  

Obviously, i would prefer her to go to a home with no other cats as then i could be 100% sure she's ok but ................. i have also worried about rehoming her as a single cat to someone who further down the line decides that "it'll be ok, i'll get another"  Someone who may not keep in touch  Someone who may tell me she'll be indoors but allow her to roam free 

You know your own cats and although you cannot be sure , you think they 'll be ok  you obviously take being a slave very seriously  and you have a cat safe garden  and youre a member on here 

I honestly can't see anyone "better" coming along 

I'm not worried re moo hiding from your boys . She will initially , but IF they don't chase her, i'm confident she integrate with them without fear , eat next to them etc .... I am as sure as i can be that she will never curl up with them or anything  but if they don't chase her , i do think she'll mingle .

So it will obviously come down to how your boys react  

I hope your boys will accept her and even maybe enjoy her prescence , i would really hate for them to feel pushed out, or to learn that they hide from her or fear her  so we must of course consider your babies feelings too 

The date is fine , i presume you mean the weekend of the 18th ?

home check via skype ........  sounds great if i knew how to do that 

To be honest , i think i've learnt enough about you in our conversations and reading your posts  I don't care what your actual home looks like  I would however appreciate a few pics of your cat proofing if that's ok ?


----------



## loubyfrog

So the man from Lumbo Lodge...he says YES!!!:thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh i'm so pleased for you all,i hope Moo moo settles in fine & loves it at LL & that your boys get on well with their new sister.

Excellent news.


----------



## Lumboo

No problem about showing you photos of the Katzecure system we have had installed. I took before/after photos and was meant to upload and post them in the 'Cat proofing' post ages ago....and I forgot....  
Oh, and it was installed by the Katzecure team, not by Duncan, so it works properly 

We have a gate which is always padlocked too - I will upload a photo of that for your comfort too. Although our boys are moggies, and our neighbours are lovely, I can't risk some idiot deciding to try and open the back gate when the cats were out!

Also, we checked all our plants to ensure they are all cat safe. We have an outdoor litter tray as well, (will probably buy another one) and I am sure Moo will appreciate that too.

Yes, I did mean the weekend of the 18th 
We both work during the week, but Duncan is on Summer break throughout August/Early Sept, so the intro would work out at the right time.

The only thing I can do to test how Oscar and Wilbur will react to another cat is when they go for their vet PAT assessment. We could see what they are like with the cattery cats as a base guide perhaps?

They have only ever known each other so obviously don't chase each other, and like I said, the only other experience was when they calmly stood side by side observing the cat on the fence but there was no hissing, chasing or anything other than staring (and slightly flicking their tails). Nothing fazes them either, so this is why we think they will grow into the new situation.

Can I ask how her room is set up with you? Then we can try and set up the same type of room here.


----------



## Lumboo

Cats cats cats said:


> Thanks for that   Yes , it is difficult , she's just so lovely and kind and i get upset about how she'll feel when she goes (either to Lumboo or someone else) ...i wonder if she'll think i don't love her anymore
> 
> Sorry, i'm being stupid i know


If Moo comes to live with us, you can be sure of lots of updates and photos of her so you know she is happy. I understand how crap this must be for you - even if you know you are doing what is best. x


----------



## Cats cats cats

These pictures probably describe her room best  Where i was stood to take the pictures is our 2nd back door which is all glass and overlooks the garden 

On the opposite wall is her litter tray in the corner and as far away as i can get , her bowls of food and water 

As you can see , her room is small 

you are welcome to take the table, cat tree and moos bed if you can fit them in  at the least, i'd like moo to leave with her round bed as she loves it so  

as i teach from home , i cannot allow her in the house during working hours in case she gets out the front (we have no porch) as my door is opened every 30 minutes and sometimes open a while whilst chatting to parents etc 

I feel very cruel putting her in there 

That's a great idea re using your boys assessment as a guideline for how they may react 

I have had another thought ...... reading some of your posts (yes, checking up on you  ) i see one of your boys has had a UTI ..... is there any chance it is stress related and bringing moo in may make it worse or recur ? 

I'm not trying to put you off at all but just thought i'd mention it in case you had not considered this .....

Pics of your gate etc would be super


----------



## Lumboo

No worries - good way to see our suitability and to find anything we may have missed. As you can probably tell, we have nothing to hide 

The vet didn't think that Wilbur's UTI was stress related as there were no changes to his life at that time. If anything, he should have had the UTI when we moved, but they were both fine at that time. She said some cats are more prone to producing Struvite crystals and it is more genetic/luck of the draw which is why he is on a special diet for the rest of his life...or perhaps until he is older, when the problem may correct itself.

Just so you know, the prescription diet has worked and Wilbur has had no further problems (touch wood!) and pees normally once more 

The room we would initially keep her in is our spare en suite room at the top of the house. It is duel aspect and overlooks the street on one side, and the gardens on the other. The room size is about 6m x 3.5m. Her litter tray would be kept in the shower room away from her food. The two window sills are great viewing spots as well, and the room gets plenty of sunlight thoughout the day. 

The only furniture in the room is a double bed, but the week after Moo arrives we would be placing bedside cabinets and a chest of drawers in there too. However, they would probably make great jumping spots for her. 

Also, the weekend of the 25 August we have a 13 year old coming to stay with us for two weeks. She is a fellow cat lover and would probably be great company for Moo as well and most likely help her to settle. I don't think she would mind the litter tray being in the room as long as she isn't the one to clean it out 

We will be putting catchment locks on all the windows, so if it is very hot, we could open the window with no danger of any of the cats jumping out.

If we could fit the cat tree in the car, that would be very useful. We will definitely take her bed so she has her own comfort smells.

Thanks for the photos - she is beautiful!

PS. I have sent a message to our Vet asking for their opinion on the re homing, as they know Wilbur and would be able to advise me on this.


----------



## hobbs2004

Gosh, this certainly reads as though there is a beautifully happy ending for the exceedingly gorgeous Moo Moo in the offing. She looks utterly adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## Lumboo

Val, Duncan wanted to know if you knew Moo's history before she came to live with you? Why was she in rescue?


----------



## Cats cats cats

Hi  Sorry for the delay, i was working this morning .

Re moo in rescue ...... the story i was told is that the children were allergic . Moo went to rescue with two other cats (the family had 3) They got homed before her and she was left all alone  I was very surprised because moo really sold herself to us when we visited , full on loving us and purring  When i went to collect her , the chap there commented "oooh she loves you "  because she bounded over to me 

I'm never sure whether to believe the reasons given by rescues as someone who wants "rid" of their cats is hardly likely to just say that so i do wonder if all these cats in rescue because of allergies are there for other reasons ..... Cynical i know  Anyway, thats what i was told 

Reading your post about having a 13 year old coming to stay ........ hmmm i'm not sure if that's a great idea for moo moo ? I wonder if 3 new people plus 2 cats maybe a lot for her to adjust to but then just one week later , having someone else to deal with ? Especially as this girl will be in moos safe room .......... 

sorry, i'm not trying be negative but i don't think moo will like being trapped in a room with someone new so soon .... ? (i don't mean "trapped" how it sounds" )

I know when she came here , she hid behind our curtains for ages ..... i can't remember for how long but i'm sure it was longer than a week before she wanted to be with us .

I hope tht doesn't sound harsh ? I don't mean it to , i'm struggling to find quite the right words ! 

Maybe we should consider delaying moos leaving date ? i'm in no rush for her to go


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> No worries - good way to see our suitability and to find anything we may have missed. As you can probably tell, we have nothing to hide
> 
> The vet didn't think that Wilbur's UTI was stress related as there were no changes to his life at that time. If anything, he should have had the UTI when we moved, but they were both fine at that time. She said some cats are more prone to producing Struvite crystals and it is more genetic/luck of the draw which is why he is on a special diet for the rest of his life...or perhaps until he is older, when the problem may correct itself.
> 
> Just so you know, the prescription diet has worked and Wilbur has had no further problems (touch wood!) and pees normally once more


That's great re Wilbur  My cuddlepuss had this years ago and had to go in for an unblocking operation  He was on RC urinary too and then latterly , as he developed IBD , RC gastro which also has RCs "SO" label (for keeping urine more acidic i believe)

Gradually i was able to introduce some wet too but his diet is limited because of his IBD .

He's never had another blockage


----------



## Lumboo

Cats cats cats said:


> Hi  Sorry for the delay, i was working this morning .
> 
> Re moo in rescue ...... the story i was told is that the children were allergic . Moo went to rescue with two other cats (the family had 3) They got homed before her and she was left all alone  I was very surprised because moo really sold herself to us when we visited , full on loving us and purring  When i went to collect her , the chap there commented "oooh she loves you "  because she bounded over to me
> 
> I'm never sure whether to believe the reasons given by rescues as someone who wants "rid" of their cats is hardly likely to just say that so i do wonder if all these cats in rescue because of allergies are there for other reasons ..... Cynical i know  Anyway, thats what i was told
> 
> Reading your post about having a 13 year old coming to stay ........ hmmm i'm not sure if that's a great idea for moo moo ? I wonder if 3 new people plus 2 cats maybe a lot for her to adjust to but then just one week later , having someone else to deal with ? Especially as this girl will be in moos safe room ..........
> 
> sorry, i'm not trying be negative but i don't think moo will like being trapped in a room with someone new so soon .... ? (i don't mean "trapped" how it sounds" )
> 
> I know when she came here , she hid behind our curtains for ages ..... i can't remember for how long but i'm sure it was longer than a week before she wanted to be with us .
> 
> I hope tht doesn't sound harsh ? I don't mean it to , i'm struggling to find quite the right words !
> 
> Maybe we should consider delaying moos leaving date ? i'm in no rush for her to go


Don't worry, it doesn't sound harsh at all, although the 13 year old wouldn't be in Moo's room the whole time, only for sleeping, and if needed the room could be divided to allow Moo privacy as it is huge.

However, delaying her arrival till September would be fine for us. Whatever would work best for Moo and allow her to settle in with the least stress works out best for everyone long term.

Considering a pet is a lifetime commitment, if you are happy to delay by a few weeks, then so are we. 

Maybe in the meantime we could come and visit Moo and get her used to us? We could bring something with our smells too for her to get used to. It would also give you the chance to meet us. Would that be an idea?


----------



## Lumboo

Cats cats cats said:


> That's great re Wilbur  My cuddlepuss had this years ago and had to go in for an unblocking operation  He was on RC urinary too and then latterly , as he developed IBD , RC gastro which also has RCs "SO" label (for keeping urine more acidic i believe)
> 
> Gradually i was able to introduce some wet too but his diet is limited because of his IBD .
> 
> He's never had another blockage


We caught Wilbur's illness very early thankfully - the advantages of having non roaming cats I guess. We saw him going more times than usual and then blood in his urine on the same morning and he was rushed to the vet (always happens on a Sunday doesn't it!)

Wilbur (and Oscar) are now on a wet only diet.

PS. I should add, I wouldn't change Moo's diet at all until she was settled, so please don't worry on that score


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> Don't worry, it doesn't sound harsh at all, although the 13 year old wouldn't be in Moo's room the whole time, only for sleeping, and if needed the room could be divided to allow Moo privacy as it is huge.
> 
> However, delaying her arrival till September would be fine for us. Whatever would work best for Moo and allow her to settle in with the least stress works out best for everyone long term.
> 
> Considering a pet is a lifetime commitment, if you are happy to delay by a few weeks, then so are we.
> 
> Maybe in the meantime we could come and visit Moo and get her used to us? We could bring something with our smells too for her to get used to. It would also give you the chance to meet us. Would that be an idea?


Ahhh i actually filled up with tears reading your reply  I'm so relieved you're not offended 

The separating the room idea would suit me but i don't want you to have to go to the trouble of doing that  It's just that i think moo may panic if she feels she "can't" escape from the youngster  Also , even though this lady is a cat lover, i'd hate for moo to swipe at a guest in your home in panic  Not that i think she will , i'm just trying to anticipate how she'll feel in a new home with new people and new cats ......

If we decide to delay , a visit would be super and you are more than welcome  Looking ahead , Saturday 15th september would be no good for a visit (or collection) as i have a hateful party to attend (mums 70th)  I'm already a bit worked up about leaving my cats !!  I won't be staying overnight though as mr fuzzy needs medicine .

RE the wet only diet , that'd suit moo perfectly , she MUCH prefers wet food  Anything in gravy is her fave  but she eats foods in jelly too  Bizarrely she likes fish flavoured foods but not actual fish  so she doesnt like hilife fish or the sheba domes that are pure fish !


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> We caught Wilbur's illness very early thankfully - the advantages of having non roaming cats I guess. We saw him going more times than usual and then blood in his urine on the same morning and he was rushed to the vet (always happens on a Sunday doesn't it!)
> 
> Wilbur (and Oscar) are now on a wet only diet.
> 
> PS. I should add, I wouldn't change Moo's diet at all until she was settled, so please don't worry on that score


What foods would you like moo to eat and i'll buy some and get her started  That way, it'll be easy for you when she arrives  she's not a fussy girl (except she won't eat any of the good foods such as grau etc ):mad2:


----------



## Lumboo

How about we try and arrange a visit for Saturday 18 August - would that be any good for you?

I wonder if we bring over a blanket that Oscar and Wilbur have used would help, although by the time we get to you it would smell more of our car 

I know people do things like that with kittens - does the same principal work with cats?


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> How about we try and arrange a visit for Saturday 18 August - would that be any good for you?
> 
> I wonder if we bring over a blanket that Oscar and Wilbur have used would help, although by the time we get to you it would smell more of our car
> 
> I know people do things like that with kittens - does the same principal work with cats?


That'd work for us  although we both work saturdays , we could arrange to be home for 3pm ish ? Would that be too late for you ? I know you'll have a long journey home . Or i could maybe get my OH to take the day off and i'd get home ASAP 

A blanket etc would be great  we did that with our kittens and then when we collected them , we took the blanket back so they'd have the smell of their mummy and littermates on the ride home and when they got here  I've no idea if it helped as they're so confident that they just came out of their carrier and commenced play immediately   

Maybe it was the blanket ! ?


----------



## Lumboo

Wilbur is on prescription RC and Oscar eats Lilys Kitchen, Grau and Smilla - all pate foods 

Keep Moo on whichever foods she is on, and I look into the best jelly foods for her (Bozita tetrapack perhaps?...Hobbs!!) and will swap her over once she is settled.

3pm-ish is fine as I think it takes 3hrs to get to your place from MK so we could have a more relaxed journey. Duncan was looking into hotels last night so we could stay the night and have a relaxed drive back again rather than 6hrs in one day.

Oh dear - blankets causing mayhem! 
(still a good idea though...)


----------



## Jenny1966

:thumbup: this is all sounding very positive!

I think Moo Moo would be treated like a princess with Lumboo! I know she treats her 2 gorgeous boys like little princes 

Good luck!


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> Wilbur is on prescription RC and Oscar eats Lilys Kitchen, Grau and Smilla - all pate foods
> 
> Keep Moo on whichever foods she is on, and I look into the best jelly foods for her (Bozita tetrapack perhaps?...Hobbs!!) and will swap her over once she is settled.
> 
> 3pm-ish is fine as I think it takes 3hrs to get to your place from MK so we could have a more relaxed journey. Duncan was looking into hotels last night so we could stay the night and have a relaxed drive back again rather than 6hrs in one day.
> 
> Oh dear - blankets causing mayhem!
> (still a good idea though...)


Arghhhhh the dreaded pate foods   No amount of mashing, warming, cooling, adding water etc will get moo to eat these :mad2:

I will get some bozita (i think bozita do a gravy one too but no-one ever seems to mention it here  ) for her and maybe some hilife petit pate , (as she likes gourmet pate which is sloppy instead of firm) see if she likes it 

She'll eat Butchers too which is ok (grain free but tons jelly ) 

Great, Sat Aug 18th .....it's a date , Moo is preparing her interview questions


----------



## Lumboo

I just wanted to keep everyone updated that sadly we won't be re homing Moo 

After much discussion we think Oscar and Wilbur need a new feline friend who can be a playmate and grow up with them. Although us slaves would give Moo all the space she needed, I can't make them understand that. 

I just wouldn't want to put them in a position where they got depressed or stressed over it, although I don't think they would ever have resorted to chasing Moo as they are far too calm and good natured for that. It's just really hard as a human to find that right balance of feline harmony and sometimes know the best thing to do.

I am really keeping my fingers crossed that this thread still has a happy ending though, as like everyone else I have fallen in love with Moo, and feel like I have let everyone down.

Really sorry....


----------



## Cats cats cats

Lumboo said:


> I just wanted to keep everyone updated that sadly we won't be re homing Moo
> 
> After much discussion we think Oscar and Wilbur need a new feline friend who can be a playmate and grow up with them. Although us slaves would give Moo all the space she needed, I can't make them understand that.
> 
> I just wouldn't want to put them in a position where they got depressed or stressed over it, although I don't think they would ever have resorted to chasing Moo as they are far too calm and good natured for that. It's just really hard as a human to find that right balance of feline harmony and sometimes know the best thing to do.
> 
> I am really keeping my fingers crossed that this thread still has a happy ending though, as like everyone else I have fallen in love with Moo, and feel like I have let everyone down.
> 
> Really sorry....


You haven't let anyone down  It would be letting me or moo down if you took her not being sure it was 100% right for you and your boys 

your perfect feline friend will be along soon  xxx


----------



## colliemerles

_thats ashame, but hope fully a forever home is out there some where for moo moo, xx_


----------



## Jenny1966

Lumboo said:


> I just wanted to keep everyone updated that sadly we won't be re homing Moo
> 
> After much discussion we think Oscar and Wilbur need a new feline friend who can be a playmate and grow up with them. Although us slaves would give Moo all the space she needed, I can't make them understand that.
> 
> I just wouldn't want to put them in a position where they got depressed or stressed over it, although I don't think they would ever have resorted to chasing Moo as they are far too calm and good natured for that. It's just really hard as a human to find that right balance of feline harmony and sometimes know the best thing to do.
> 
> I am really keeping my fingers crossed that this thread still has a happy ending though, as like everyone else I have fallen in love with Moo, *and feel like I have let everyone down.*
> Really sorry....


awww Lumboo you havent let anyone down ((hugs)) if you and Mr D weren't 100% sure you were doing the right thing, then YOU HAVE done the right thing for all involved  You always have to put your boys first, and although it's easy for everyone else to say they think it would work, only you know your boys!

I'm sure Moo will find her forever home, after all she is gorgeous , so dont beat yourself up about it ((hugs))


----------



## Savvy20

She is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## welshjet

Just caught up and was so excited. But Lumboo, you know your jedwards inside out and i know you would be devastated if you had moo moo and found that she was not able to settle xxx

Moo Moo, your beautiful and i know you'll find your special slave who will spoil you rotten and carry on treating you like the princess that you are with no ugly sisters (or cats!) to bully you.

Clare xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats

I've started a new thread for moo as this one is getting a bit long  Go and feast your eyes upon her beauty :001_wub:


----------

